# First Cheese Smoke---uggg!



## papa g (Jan 23, 2017)

Welp!

My first dive into smoking cheese didn't go so well.  The outside temp was in the mid 40's and in the mid to high 40's on the second batch. I read a lot of people prefer using apple for flavor and to give it some color to smoke so that's what I used in my amaz-n-smoker tray.

Was't sure how long to let it go so I went a  little over 3 hours. Second batch about 2 hours.

The inside temp in the MES40 got up to 74 degrees with the heat from the pellets. Cheese got a little soft but held its shape for the most part.

To make a long story short, the cheese smelled and tasted like a house fire instead of the normal aroma from using apple or hickory. I put in the fridge in an open bag overnight then I vacuumed sealed it and will pull it out of the fridge in a couple weeks to taste it. I might shred it and use it to make smoked Mac and Cheese--though a little will go a long way.

I did pepper jack, cheddar monterey jack and mozzarella.

Will try again when the temp is in the 20-30s degree range and will try hickory or the pit masters choice pellets.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jan 23, 2017)

hhhmmmmm...  did you lite both ends of the tray at the same time ?? doesn't seem like one end lit would take temps that high...


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 23, 2017)

How long did you wait before sampling it? I won't even touch it for two weeks minimum. 

We just opened two packs, smoked with apple that have been testing for 4 weeks vac packed. Was perfect.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Jan 23, 2017)

To put it very simple. If you can't eat your cheese directly out of the smoker, it is over smoked.

Suggest the next time, take one block of cheese and cut it into bite sized pieces, when the smoke starts to roll, take a taste test every 20 minutes or so. When it reaches the flavor you like, it's done. Take note of the color as this is what you want to duplicate in future smokes.

Enjoy,

T


----------



## ab canuck (Jan 23, 2017)

Sounds like good info, I plan on trying some this year. I will keep looking for this to find out how it turned out.


----------



## papa g (Jan 24, 2017)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> How long did you wait before sampling it? I won't even touch it for two weeks minimum.
> 
> We just opened two packs, smoked with apple that have been testing for 4 weeks vac packed. Was perfect.


Sampled it after it came out and the day. I did vacuum seal most of it and will try it over the next few weeks.


----------



## papa g (Jan 24, 2017)

Mr T 59874 said:


> To put it very simple. If you can't eat your cheese directly out of the smoker, it is over smoked.
> 
> Suggest the next time, take one block of cheese and cut it into bite sized pieces, when the smoke starts to roll, take a taste test every 20 minutes or so. When it reaches the flavor you like, it's done. Take note of the color as this is what you want to duplicate in future smokes.
> 
> ...


That was one suggestion I saw when researching and of course slipped my mind when I tried it. This will be my plan of attack on the next session.

g


----------



## papa g (Jan 24, 2017)

JckDanls 07 said:


> hhhmmmmm... did you lite both ends of the tray at the same time ?? doesn't seem like one end lit would take temps that high...


No just one end. I even opened the door to the smoker to try to bring the temp down.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Jan 24, 2017)

I have elaborated on my comments in a new thread.  Why one should learn to control their smoke when smoking cheese or other products.

T


----------



## papa g (Jan 24, 2017)

Papa G said:


> Welp!
> 
> My first dive into smoking cheese didn't go so well.  The outside temp was in the mid 40's and in the mid to high 40's on the second batch. I read a lot of people prefer using apple for flavor and to give it some color to smoke so that's what I used in my amaz-n-smoker tray.
> 
> ...


UPDATE:  I rolled out the Monterey Jack at my office and over all was well received. The "house fire" smell wasn't as bad. The smoke flavor was super intense on the outside of the cheese and the inside without the "shell"  resemble smoked gouda in taste. Will give the cheddars a couple of weeks before cracking into it.

g


----------



## pikestabber (Jan 24, 2017)

Mr T 59874 said:


> To put it very simple. If you can't eat your cheese directly out of the smoker, it is over smoked.
> 
> Suggest the next time, take one block of cheese and cut it into bite sized pieces, when the smoke starts to roll, take a taste test every 20 minutes or so. When it reaches the flavor you like, it's done. Take note of the color as this is what you want to duplicate in future smokes.
> 
> ...


I have to respectfully disagree. I always cold smoke cheese for two hours, vac seal, then try after about 2 weeks and it seems to be perfect; but straight out of the smoker it is far too pungent and acrid to eat. The 2 week mellowing phase is the key. That's not to say that your method isn't a great one. Just saying that you _can _smoke as the original poster did, let it mellow, and still end up with a great end product. That's been my experience.


----------



## cmayna (Jan 24, 2017)

Heck, I don't taste my smoked cheese for  3-4 months afterwards.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Jan 24, 2017)

pikestabber said:


> I have to respectfully disagree. I always cold smoke cheese for two hours, vac seal, then try after about 2 weeks and it seems to be perfect; but straight out of the smoker it is far too pungent and acrid to eat. The 2 week mellowing phase is the key. That's not to say that your method isn't a great one. Just saying that you _can _smoke as the original poster did, let it mellow, and still end up with a great end product. That's been my experience.


pikestabber, as you, I totally respect your comments. I like you used to do the same, but after many decades of smoking cheese, it was eventually learned that the rest period was not necessary and the product was much improved. If you are enjoying your cheese, by all means continue with your technique.

You may have already read it,but if not you may or may not find the following interesting. Why one should learn to control their smoke when smoking cheese or other products.

Have fun and enjoy your cheese,

Tom


----------



## mr t 59874 (Jan 24, 2017)

cmayna said:


> Heck, I don't taste my smoked cheese for  3-4 months afterwards.


Nothing wrong with further aging your cheese, in fact I encourage it, but that’s a completely different subject.

Enjoy your cheese,

T


----------

